# Several porn tracks



## Alex W (Mar 13, 2007)

Brian: It's decent enough to pay the bills and buy a bit of gear when I need it. I don't know if I feel comfortable posting the actual $ amount tho...

Moonchilde: hehe - I know it's not your usual porn music I guess. It's softcore so I don't know if 70s music would suit it - (isn't that more for hardcore?:mrgreen I'm not sure if you'd class it as goth, although some of it's certainly very dark. The website is www.actiongirls.com if you're curious... Anyway glad you liked it thanks for listening.


----------



## Moonchilde (Mar 13, 2007)

I would check but I am at work right now  haha! I do like the music though, at least what I can hear through the PC speaker. I'll have to give a good listen at home.


----------



## madbulk (Mar 13, 2007)

Alex W @ Tue Mar 13 said:


> Brian: It's decent enough to pay the bills and buy a bit of gear when I need it. I don't know if I feel comfortable posting the actual $ amount tho...



Nor did I mean to pry. I was hoping there was an impersonal answer, a status quo sorta of answer.


----------



## almacg (Mar 13, 2007)

If you score for porn, do you get to star in it? 

Did you get to meet any of the actiongirls? :mrgreen: 
Although you may think I am poking fun, my questions are DEAD SERIOUS!


----------



## madbulk (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm reminded of a SNL "party line" commercial parody.


----------



## vlado hudec (Mar 14, 2007)

I listened only schoolgirl.mp3 becouse I have slow internet connection,but the giutar rifs are good =o Is it live played or samples?


----------



## paoling (Mar 14, 2007)

Your pieces are too beautiful for that job...


----------



## Angel (Mar 14, 2007)

Alex W
Please change your name to "Alex Triple-U" because U R THE MAN!

Now serious again...

These tracks are absolutely great! Especially the first 3!

I listened to the other ones only with one ear because I have a lot of work to be done.

I like that style and it's very well produced.

PORN FOR PRESIDENT!

Cheers, Angel


----------



## Jackull (Mar 14, 2007)

Alex W @ Tue Mar 13 said:


> Here's several porn tracks I've done recently.
> 
> Hope you enjoy.
> 
> =o



Ey0 Meyt,

Nice stuff in here, thanks for sharing. I would consider this the modern porn music. I like the slow intimate one 
This is a good music & as long as its a good pay thats what counts , forget about the label [porm].
Hey, let me know where's the shoot for the next actions. if it's in Sydney coast I don't mind going back there. 

jackULL


----------



## James W.G. Smith (Mar 14, 2007)

This music makes me feel sexy :lol: 

Ahhh, the cheesy goodness (and I totally mean that in the best way :D ) Good stuff man, I'm always down for some raging hardcore music. I agree that it's too good for what it's probably written for though, would have to be some KILLER porn hehe.

James


----------



## Alex W (Mar 14, 2007)

vlado: thanò¾H   T©ø¾H   T©ù¾H   T©ú¾H   T©û¾H   T©ü¾H   T©ý¾H   T©þ¾H   T©ÿ¾H   Tª ¾H   Tª¾H   Tª¾H   Tª¾H   Tª¾H   Tª¾H   Tª¾H   Tª¾H   Tª¾H   Tª	¾H   Tª
¾H   Tª¾H   Tª¾H   Tª ¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾I   Tª¾J


----------



## Niah (Mar 15, 2007)

I had alot of fun listening to "oldschoolhorror" it's so 80's italian horror love it 

It's too bad you can't provide us with some visuals to go along with the music, that would be king. o-[][]-o


----------



## Alex W (Mar 15, 2007)

Niah @ Fri Mar 16 said:


> I had alot of fun listening to "oldschoolhorror" it's so 80's italian horror love it
> 
> It's too bad you can't provide us with some visuals to go along with the music, that would be king. o-[][]-o




Hehe thanks Niah, yeah I pretty much had to go as close to an old Goblin track as possible without ripping it off completely on that one. Was fun though, something a bit different .

Yeah, I'll see about getting some visuals... if I can I'll put em up.


----------



## almacg (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, that schoolgirl track is some pretty hardcore stuff =o - excuse the lame porn pun. Really excellently written and produced I have to say; the piece is full of catchy riffs. Personally I think you should send this stuff off to EA for use in the next command and conquer game! This defintely has the old 'kick-ass' style that the early games were renowned for.

Do you or have you played in a metal band by any chance? I think the music sounds a little like Godsmack or Disturbed, im not really into that stuff any more, but its really marketable right now!

Hope meeting the actiongirls goes to plan.... whatever your 'plan' may be!


----------



## James W.G. Smith (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex W @ Wed Mar 14 said:


> Hehe James... cheers man. yeah it is... "Killer"... by that I mean there is sometimes killing in it.... :? .... :lol: u gotta laugh...



lmao! Oh man, you gotta do this. Next "naughtytime" scene you get, write the most romantic and passionate music you can. That would be the funniest thing ever (with all the grunting and the "Yeah baby, smack my ass" crap). I would totally pay to hear/see that :D

James


----------



## linwood (Mar 16, 2007)

Back in the day, I did a track for Frankenpenis w/J.W.Bobbit. I remember using a lot of cuica.


----------



## synthetic (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex, how did you record the Schoolgirl guitars? Miced amp, Pod, ?? Fun tracks.


----------



## Alex W (Mar 19, 2007)

Almacg: Thanks a lot, the old CnC music is so great - I was bummed to find out that Frank Klepacki wasn't scoring the 3rd game. They've gone for a more filmscore sound (more Black Hawk Down and other Hans Zimmer etc knock off stuff :( ). Judging from the music in the demo, it's very good, but it's got nothing on the originality and quality of the original FK music.

James: lol... it's not hardcore dude it's soft. 

Linwood: I've got no idea what you're talking about 

Synthetic: Thanks. I run my guitar (Variax 700) into an Audiobuddy preamp (a cheap ART tube preamp sounds much nicer), into the soundcard and use Guitar Rig 2 for the fx. I usually do the ol' double track, pan hard left and hard right routine.


----------

